# 

## Oceanos

Witam serdecznie .
Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku dla wszystkich.
Mam pytanie jak policzyć ilość betonu potrzebnego na ławy, ilość stali oraz na ławy oraz ile sztuk bloczków betonowych i pustaków na ściany?
Czy liczyć ławy jak prostopadłościany a fundamenty jak powierzchnie i dzielić przez wymiary bloczków. Chcę się zorientować ile tego potrzeba na dom z poddaszem 12,5mx8,5m. Ile w przybliżeniu stali na ławy?
Proszę o podpowiedź. 
Pozdro.

----------


## jacekp71

rachunek jest relatywnie prosty - wrzuc rzut law i podaj ich wymiary, to sie policzy ....
lub chocby podaj ich cala dlugosc,

----------


## mercik

> Czy liczyć ławy jak prostopadłościany


Brawo!

ściany: długość ścian / długość bloczka x ilość warstw
stal : długość ławy x 4 + ilość naroży x 4
strzemiona : długość ławy / zagęszczenie strzemion x długość strzemiona

To tak w przybliżeniu.... do tego dodaj naddatki

----------


## Oceanos

OK. Jak znajdę przekrój ław to zmieszczę. Ile trzeba na rogach  zakładu dla łączenia prętów zbrojeniowych. Bo długość sztangi to chyba 12mb, a u mnie tyle ma długość ławy chyba 1215cm?
Pozdro

----------


## jacekp71

dlatego mercik wspomnial o naddatkach, bo zbrojenie daje sie na zaklad .... na pewno masz cos o tym w projekcie  :wink: 

bez obrazy, ale jak masz taka wiedze o budowlance, to lepiej zostaw to kierownikowi budowy ....

----------


## Oceanos

Spoko bez obrazy, chcę zrobić konfrontację z tym co sam policzę. I z pewnością wykop zbrojenie ław będę  robił sam. Jak znajdę przekrój dołu, parteru to zamieszczę. Kierownik budowy to pewnie nie będzie chciał jeździć ciągle doglądać tylko pewnie przyjedzie spojrzy , kiedyś tam i powie .... zalewać albo  ...poprawić.
Pozdro

----------


## Oceanos

A ja muszę sobie wyliczyć ile potrzeba mi betonu na ławy i ile bloczków na fundament.
Pozdro.

----------

> ... Kierownik budowy to pewnie nie będzie chciał jeździć ciągle doglądać tylko pewnie przyjedzie spojrzy , kiedyś tam i powie .... zalewać albo  ...poprawić.
> Pozdro


masz racje 
są owszem i altruiści ale KB nie jest zobowiazany do liczenia materiałów

----------


## Oceanos

111

----------


## Oceanos

111

----------


## Oceanos

111

----------


## lukasz27

Długość ław 58,9m (12,15+12,15+8,65+8,65+8,65+8,65) x szerokość 0,7m x głębokość 0,3m = 12,37m3
Pamiętaj że ława pod kominami jest szersza i dochodzi ława pod schody, a głębokość wykopu może mieć odchyły, także betonu może wejść więcej. Nie jestem fachowcem ale lepiej jak betonu ma zostać niż zbraknąć, ja bym zamówił 15m3.

----------


## Oceanos

Witam serdecznie.
15 m3 to chyba trochę za dużo, ławy w środku są 60 cm no ale ten komin, schody i jeszcze chudziak też trzeba wylać najpierw 10 cm,. ale, jak przeliczę szczegółowo to zamieszczę wyliczenia i wtedy skonfrontujemy. Też trzeba stal wyliczyć dosyć dokładnie na zbrojenie ław.
Przeglądałem Twój dziennik budowy. Ciekawy pomysł z tym gankiem. Ja chciałem taki dostawiany z PCV, oszkolny, żeby nie ingerować w dach, ponieważ u mnie warunki zabudowy na to nie pozwalają.
Też chcę skrócić taras do szerokości domu i okno zwykłe w pokoju plus likwidacja okien w garażu. Ponieważ mam w myślach piec na ekogroszek to muszę skrócić garaż i powiększyć kotłownię i tu jest problem bo nie wiem o ile skrócić garaż czy o 0,5 metra czy o metr.
Pozdrowienia.

----------


## lukasz27

Ja też mam w planach piec na ekogroszek kotłownie powiększyłem o metr. Ten dodatkowy daszek wcale nie wymagał ingerencji w dach przynajmniej nie w jego konstrukcje jest on tylko dołożony, będzie to lekka konstrukcja oparta na drewnianych słupach,w środku domu nie będzie nic widać. Chodziło mi przedewszystkim o ochronę drzwi wejściowych przed czynnikami atmosferycznymi a przy okazji poprawiło to trochę estetykę. 
pozdrawiam i powodzenia życzę

----------


## sco-check

Witajcie
Nie chcąc zaśmiecać i zakładać nowego tematu podpinam się pod ten...

Czy ktoś z bardziej doświadczonych i wiedzących jak to zrobić, mógłby mi pomóc w wyliczeniu ilości stali na fundamenty?
w projekcie nie mam podanych żadnych ilości :/ jedynie fi 12 i fi 6.

----------


## heine84

Potrzebujesz min. 30szt fi12, ale jeśli kupisz 32-36szt to się pewnie i tak nie zmarnuje. Waga: 30szt x12m x0,888kg/m =320kg
Żeby wyliczyć ile potrzebujesz fi6, potrzeba jeszcze: rozmiaru strzemiona, rozstawu strzemion.

----------


## sco-check

Dziękuję za powyższe.
Co do fi6 to mam własnie ten problem, że w projekcie przy punkcie "ławy i stopy fundamentowe" nie mam żadnych ilościowych szczegółów. 
Jedynie przy opisie wieńca, jest wzmianka o zbrojeniu połączonym strzemionami fi6 co 25,0 cm ze stali A-0(St0S).
Ale obecnie jesteśmy na etapie fundamentów, więc dziękuję za odpowiedź i poproszę o jeszcze  :smile: 

No i bądź to mądrym i nie daj się oskubać...

----------


## heine84

Musisz mieć rozmiar strzemiona, na 100% jest! 20x25, 25x25, muszą gdzieś być i powinno pisać co ile 20, 25, 30cm.  Wieniec to co innego masz że strzemiona co 25cm, ale jeszcze potrzebujesz rozmiar strzemiona. Może przy ławach w dokumentacji technicznej jest wyrysowane i oznaczone wymiary?

----------


## elka51

> Co do fi6 to mam własnie ten problem, że w projekcie przy punkcie "ławy i stopy fundamentowe" nie mam żadnych ilościowych szczegółów.
> No i bądź to mądrym i nie daj się oskubać...


Oszczędzanie na projekcie - brak projektu wykonawczego - skutkuje takimi sztucznymi "problemami" na życzenie inwestora.  :wiggle: 

W projekcie budowlanym takich informacji nie ma bo ich nie ma prawa być  :smile:

----------


## sco-check

> Oszczędzanie na projekcie - brak projektu wykonawczego - skutkuje takimi sztucznymi "problemami" na życzenie inwestora. 
> 
> W projekcie budowlanym takich informacji nie ma bo ich nie ma prawa być


Oszczędzanie na projekcie ...hmm... mierzysz swoją miarą czy w jakiś inny sposób stawiasz takie wydumane tezy ? btw nietrafione

A wracając do stali... *heine*...dzięki  już teraz wiem gdzie szukać  :smile:

----------


## heine84

elka51 to sfrustrowany architekt/kierownik budowy który pewnie uciekł do UK bo tu coś spi... i myje gary na zmywaku, dostał bana na poprzedni nick zibi.. to pisze teraz jako kobieta, ma facet rozdwojenie jaźni, albo zmienił płeć  :wink:   :sick:  :wiggle: 
Ja mam projekt w którym mam policzone wszystkie materiały, wszystkie wymiary, a jak czegoś brakuje to dzwonie do kierownika i mi powie i elka51 nie dotykał projektu, majątku za to nie zapłaciłem, pewnie teraz elka51 gul Ci pęknie? Pozdrawiam.  :wiggle: 

sco-check dokładnie przejrzyj projekt, ja za pierwszym i którymś tam razem wszystkiego nie znalazłem , potrzebowałem więcej czasu aby dobrze odczytywać  :wink: 
Nie widzę za dobrze jakie masz wymiary ławy(słaba jakość), ja miałem ławy 60cmx40cm i strzemion były o ile pamiętam 30x25cm co 20-25cm.

----------


## elka51

Brak zestawień stali świadczy o tym iż nie posiadasz projektu wykonawczego. Brak projektu = "oszczędność".

Budowanie z projektu budowlanego (ktory służy wyłącznie do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę - tj decyzji administracyjnej)... życzę dużo szczęścia i kolejnych "nierozwiązywalnych problemów"  :smile:

----------


## heine84

> Brak zestawień stali świadczy o tym iż nie posiadasz projektu wykonawczego. Brak projektu = "oszczędność".
> 
> Budowanie z projektu budowlanego (ktory służy wyłącznie do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę - tj decyzji administracyjnej)... życzę dużo szczęścia i kolejnych "nierozwiązywalnych problemów"


Jakich nierozwiązalnych problemów? Ile u Ciebie kosztuje PROJEKT WYKONAWCZY? Każdy problem budowlany, z architektem i kierownikiem sie rozwiąże. A problem ile potrzeba stali łatwo policzyć, bez zbędnej filozofii!

----------


## smigloxxx

Nikt ci nie wyliczy stali potrzebnej na ławy bez przekroju konstrukcyjnego zbrojenia i opisu co ile i gdzie  :smile:  a tylko strzelają ile może być w naj mniejszej ilości . Beton policzysz z metrów sześciennych wysokość razy szerokość razy długość . Pamiętaj że najpierw warstwę chudziaka a potem właściwego betonu. Jak chcesz robić w ławach drewnianych to mogę ci podać ile ci metrów drewna będzie potrzeba . A bloczków fundamentowych schodzi na 2 metry kwadratowe ściany 35 szt.  Co do izolacji będziesz potrzebował ile styropianu lepików itp ... też chcesz pisz to jakoś damy radę ...

----------


## byry007

Witam mógł by mi ktoś wyliczyć ile m3 betonu potrzebuję , stli na zbrojenie strzemiona mają być 25na 20 ,1m 3 strzemiona f12 i strzemiona fi6 , ław jest około 60m i ile bloczków 14 a ile 12 bym potrzebował ??

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## mamut 74

a jaką przyjąć grubość zaprawy w ścianie fundamentowej?

----------


## byry007

Raz czytałem gdzieś że od 1do 2 cm

----------


## Budowa 2014

Jak policzyć ilość materiałow potrzebnych na fundamenty.

----------


## czarn-y

Wróć się do podstawówki, chyba że jesteś leniwy i uważasz, że ktoś za ciebie to policzy.

----------


## smigloxxx

Postaw 4 paka piwa to się policzy  :smile:

----------

